# Worldmark - Marriott Maui Ocean Club exchange



## adriant42 (Dec 26, 2006)

To: Worldmark/trendwest Timeshare Owner

Do you have any experience exchanging your points for a week (floating) at Marriott Maui Ocean Club through RCI or Interval? How many trendwest/worldmark points does Marriott "cost" for an exchange? 

We are thinking of a one-bedroom unit at Marriott. But, if you had experience with more bedrooms, please do share. As far as when we would like to go, we don't have the dates in mind yet, so any response that gives us a rough idea would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Adrian T (prospective Worldmark owner)


----------



## bhrungo (Dec 26, 2006)

You may want to check out www.wmowners.com
for more info.  I believe that the Marriotts can *only* be exchanged thru II, not RCI.  I have read of several other WM owners exchanging in to Marriott and Disney properties, so you may want to post your question on the other web-site.  I'm sure you will get quite a few responses there.


----------



## turkel (Dec 26, 2006)

Maui is Marriott's highest demand Hawaii timeshare.  For any shot at getting there since you will not have the Marriott to Marriott priority choose a lower demand season.  Such as the month of May or Sept through Dec.  If you are willing to take a last minute trip you can search on-line starting 59days out from travel.  Getting a unit larger than a 1 bed would require a great deal of luck or a last minute cancellation.  Good luck


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 26, 2006)

Did you realize Worldmark also has at least one resort in Maui?  Not near the quality, but you as an owner have a much better chance in the difficult high seasons to get in with WM.


----------



## roadsister (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Adrian,

To answer your question....it takes 9,000 Worldmark credits to exchange into the M. Ocean resort (if it is 59 days or under it is only 4,000 credits).

There have been some that have done an exchange into this resort but it was shoulder season or VERY last minute (mostly within 2 weeks).

This particular Marriott resort trades through II, not RCI.  There are some that trade through RCI but not many.

If you have any more questions, please ask and we will try to answer them.


----------



## laerut (Jan 2, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club*

I was able to get a great deal on a last minute airfare to Hawaii and pieced together a WM reservation just in case the Marriott didn't come through.  Then with two weeks to go I finally made an II reservation to another resort since I could get it for 4,000 vs. 10,000 WM Credits and had given up hope.  Finally with one week to go the Marriott showed up.  I spent a lot of time (including the middle of the night) checking but it was well worth it.  Another WM owner started his search for December (I think it was before Christmas) a year out and he was confirmed about two weeks later.  I think this would be off season.  Anyway, it has been way too long - going on two years - since I made this exchange and I am not sure if this is even redoable or if it was just luck.  There is a chance that at some time Marriott will no longer deposit to II.


----------

